# How to remove duckweed



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Just wondering if there is a way to get rid of duckweek from the aquarium.


----------



## inspirational (Jul 8, 2005)

I think the best way to remove them is to siphon away all the duckweeds at the surface of the water.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I use a wet dry vac


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

You have to keep coming back weekly to get the duckweed you missed before it multiplies very much. Eventually you get it all.


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

I had duckweed for awhile. I used tweezers to pull it out. Just be careful you dont break any bits off. I picked at it every day for around two weeks and I got it all. I did not have enough to warrant siphoning.


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

*duckweed*

All the above are good ideas but it'll keep coming back. Get yourself some Australian Rainbows, they love duckweed. I have had some badly infected tanks. All I did was net out all I could and throw in some Rainbows. A week or two later, no duckweed anywhere in the corners etc.....For a long time I kept a 10 gal full of the stuff just to feed them....Jim


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Although Duckweed can be a nuisance, it can be helpful for soaking up extra nutrients and for that reason I like it. I keep under control by just scooping it out with a fish net or my hand on a weekly to bi-weekly basis. You can eventually get rid of it in this manner but it will take patience. Just remove as much as possible on the first try and then daily there after. Also check your filter for the stuff and remove it.


----------



## sorenweis (May 27, 2005)

I have found that one of the easiest ways of collecting dusckweed from the tank is to use a small plastic cup. Keep it rightside up and submerge it into the water - the water that begins flowing into the cup will suck down all the duckweed in the vacinity.

I keep a net propped up at the surface of the tank (just spanned from the front of the tank to the back) and I dump each cup into the net, duckweed stays in the net, water goes back in the tank. Use a really fine meshed net to get all of the little duckweed ducklings. Also splash up under the rim to dislodge any that may be stuck where you can't see them.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I use a brineshrimp net. You have to gleen the surface for a week or two before it's all gone.

-John N.


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

handgrenade


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I just got a pound of the stuff for my breeding tank. I have to keep an airline bubbling in the corner just so I can reach in with out getting my hand covered in the stuff. I never could've guessed that such little bit of duckweed could go such a long way...
Anybody want 15 ounces of duckweed?


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

anyone got a picture of duckweed?
or the scientific name?


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

two small goldfish will clean it all in np time


----------

